# Bremse greift plötzlich nicht mehr



## UlrichF (24. Mai 2021)

Guten Abend zusammen, 

ich war heute wieder ein wenig mit meinem Trialbike üben und hab dann plötzlich gemerkt, dass die vordere Bremse nicht mehr bremst. Verbaut ist eine Echo TR Felgenbremse mit Heatsink Magura - gelb Bremsbelägen (ja, die Felge ist rauh).
Der Druckpunkt ist immer noch ganz normal und die Bremsleistung _hüstel_ ändert sich auch nicht, wenn ich den Druckpunkt verstelle. Es fühlt sich also beim betätigen der Bremse für den Finger ganz normal an, der Bremsbelag rutscht aber einfach durch - fast ohne Widerstand. 
Bremsbeläge sehen, finde ich, unauffällig aus (nichts glassig geschliffen, Steinchen drin oder so). Felge war trocken (kann man bei dem Wetter kaum glauben, habs aber extra vorhin im Keller noch mal getestet.

Danke schon mal 
Ulrich


----------



## UlrichF (25. Mai 2021)

O.k. mit neuen Bremsbelägen (rote, die gelben waren nicht vorrätig) bremst das Teil wieder. 
Trotzdem bliebt noch die Frage: 
Die gelben haben keine Rille im Neuzustand, so wie ich das auf dem Bild vom Shop sehe. Die waren beim gebrauchtem Radl schon drauf, deswegen weiß ich nicht wie die neu aussehen.
Woran erkenn ich den bei denen eine Verschließgrenze? Unterwegs ist die fehlende Vorderradbremse richtig 💩

Normale Magura haben halt Rillen und von den Scheibenbremsen am Bergradl bin ich auch nicht gewohnt, dass es von normal auf null Bremswirkung in wenigen Minuten(?) geht. Noch nicht mal von Cantilever 🥶 

schönen Abend noch
Ulrich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (26. Mai 2021)

Es gibt sooo viele Möglichkeiten bei Bremsen. Vielleicht ist deine Felge zu schmal und du hast zwar noch genug potentielles Material auf den Belägen aber der Kolben kann nicht weiter ausfahren.


----------



## UlrichF (26. Mai 2021)

Hm, wenn der Kolben nicht mehr weiter ausfahren kann hätte ich aber doch keinen klaren/harten Druckpunkt, oder? Ich kann auch noch nachjustieren, bis es klemmt


----------



## Raymond12 (26. Mai 2021)

Na doch das kann schon sein. Die Beläge kommen ja schon an die Felge an, aber vielleicht ein Mü zu wenig um hart zuzupacken und rutscht dann durch. Allerdings ist das meist eher bei Moves auf das HR oder das VR der Fall, wo die Bremse von hundert auf null (innerhalb einer zehntel Sekunde) verzögern soll.
Aber da Du die Kolben nachjustieren konntest, ist diese Theorie unwahrscheinlich. Es folgt eine Auflistung meiner Bremsenissues....Das meiste sind aber HR Bremsprobleme:


* nicht richtig entlüftet bzw. blasen in der Leitung*
Flexung der Felge abgenutzt
ausgeleierter Snailkettenspanner, der die Stellung des Hinterrads beeinflusst hat.
zu kurze HR - Nabe in einem zu breiten Rahmen geklemmt (es war das erste gebrauchte Bike und ich hatte wirklich null Ahnung), was die Stellung des Hinterrads beeinflusst hat.
Bremsfluid mehrmals benutzt und war am ende nicht mehr rein? genug
abgenutzte Beläge/ Kolben zu weit von der Felge weg.
die kleine Klemmung in den Belägen ist gebrochen -> Bremse ging nicht zurück und hat geschleift
hatte ich nicht richtig entlüftet/ Blasen in der Leitung schon?

Übrigens finde ich die grünen Coustellier Bremsbeläge top.
Rillen gibt es bei Trial Bremsbelägen eigentlich nicht. Da das gelbe eigentlich auch ein homogenes Material sein sollte, dürften deine Beläge auch noch gut genug sein.


----------



## UlrichF (27. Mai 2021)

Danke Raymond, 
ich werd das mal alles prüfen. 

Wg. der Beläge: hab ich also richtig gesehen, dass die auch neu so aussehen. In neu hab ich die halt noch nicht gesehen.  Morgen dürften die geliefert werden, dann kann ich ja mal vergleichen.


----------



## ecols (31. Mai 2021)

die Beläge schauen noch gut aus. Schleif sie mal mit sandpapier ab.


----------



## UlrichF (3. Juni 2021)

Abschleifen hab ich versucht, leider ohne Verbesserung. 
Hab auch noch mal die Kolben versucht noch besser zu justieren. 

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, ist dass sich die Felge nicht mehr so rau anfühlt, wie ich sie vom Anfang in Erinnerung habe. Wie schnell nutzt sich sowas ab? Wie tief muss diese Rauigkeit sein?
Könnte auch damit zusammenhängen, dass ich auf dem Weg zu meinem Lieblings-Übungs-Platz abwärts und unten aber 90° abbiegen muss. Da kann ich es also nicht laufen lassen und hab da etwas mehr gebremst. Ich habs nicht schleifen lassen, aber halt bei Geschwindigkeit gebremst, was ja eher nicht die normale Anwendung ist . Würde auch erklären, warum es die vordere Bremse betrifft.
Ich hab auf jeden Fall meine Anfahrt etwas geändert


----------



## Raymond12 (3. Juni 2021)

Aaaalso, das es mit der aufgerauhten Felge zu tun hat glaube ich nicht. Das Ding muss bei normaler Fahrt (ohne Nässe) 100% knallen, egal wie steil der Berg und wie wenig rauh die Felge ist. Anrauhen tust du nur um Nässe entgegenzuwirken oder um die letzten Prozent haltekraft rauszuholen, wenn du mit deinem ganzen Gewicht auf ner Kante hängst.
Hast du die Bremse richtig entlüftet? Falls nicht würde ich das unbedingt machen um einen der häufigsten Fehler auszuschliessen.
Haben die neuen Beläge denn dasselbe Problem?


----------



## ecols (4. Juni 2021)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Aaaalso, das es mit der aufgerauhten Felge zu tun hat glaube ich nicht. Das Ding muss bei normaler Fahrt (ohne Nässe) 100% knallen, egal wie steil der Berg und wie wenig rauh die Felge ist. Anrauhen tust du nur um Nässe entgegenzuwirken oder um die letzten Prozent haltekraft rauszuholen, wenn du mit deinem ganzen Gewicht auf ner Kante hängst.
> Hast du die Bremse richtig entlüftet? Falls nicht würde ich das unbedingt machen um einen der häufigsten Fehler auszuschliessen.
> Haben die neuen Beläge denn dasselbe Problem?


Seh ich nicht so. Wenn die Flexung durch einen längeren Downhill in der Fahrt zum Spot runtergebremst wird ist das definitiv nicht dienlich. Gerade die anfängliche Schärfe geht damit verloren. 

Ich bin allerdings bei dir, dass das kein "Totalversagen" auslösen darf. Was mich stutzig macht ist der beschriebene nach wie vor harte Druckpunkt, das wäre sowohl bei einem Leak, als auch Luft im System anders. Einzig was ich mir noch vorstellen kann: Leitung irgendwo geknickt?


----------



## Raymond12 (4. Juni 2021)

@ecols , ich glaube wir sind nicht weit weg voneinander.
Dass das runterschleifen der Felgenrauhigkeit, die Bremskraft insgesamt und die Schärfe beeinträchtigt ist Fakt. Das wollte ich gar nicht bestreiten. Aber dennoch bin ich der Meinung, dass eine gute eingestellte Hydraulikbremse bei voll durchgezogenem Hebel jederzeit (also auch bei jungfräulich ungeflexten Felgenflanken) mit nur sehr geringer Verzögerung eine Vollbremsung einer normalen Fahrt hinlegen sollte.  Ausgenommen die Fälle Nässe oder Dein Schwerpunkt ist fast vollständig auf dem zu bremsenden Rad.


UlrichF schrieb:


> Es fühlt sich also beim betätigen der Bremse für den Finger ganz normal an, der Bremsbelag rutscht aber einfach durch - fast ohne Widerstand.


Das von Ullrich beschriebene Problem sollte aber keinesfalls auf die Felgenrauhigkeit zurückzuführen sein.

Ich bin aber echt neugierig auf die Ursache. Die geknickte Leitung könnte tatsächlich noch eine Ursache sein, das hatte ich auch noch nicht.
Was mir auch noch eingefallen ist. Bei mir war es gerade am Anfang mal so, dass ich gedacht habe, dass ich einen definierten Druckpunkt habe. Das täuschte aber, es war der Kolben des Hebels, der am Kolbenboden war (zu wenig Liquid in der Leitung). Gegen diese Lösung spricht aber, dass er den Druckpunkt noch verändern konnte, das geht ja dann nicht mehr, weil das Rädchen am Bremshebel zur Verstellung des Druckpunktes dann keine Funktion mehr hat.

Thema ist aber superwichtig, denn wenn ich eins beim Trial gelernt habe, eine verlässliche Bremse entscheidet darüber, ob man Abends mit Glücksgefühlen oder mit Schmerzen zu Bett geht. ...es sei denn man heißt Flipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UlrichF (12. Juni 2021)

Sorry für meine späte Reaktion, war ne Weile offline

O.k. als nächstes ist wohl das Entlüften an der Reihe. Ich richte zwar sonst fast alles am Rad selber, aber mit Hydraulikbremsen hab ich noch fast keine Erfahrung (vor Jahren einmal gemacht), deshalb frag ich mal lieber vorher:
Ich kann ja schwerlich den Bremsgriff am Lenker so stellen, dass der Zylinder senkrecht steht. Ist es da besser den Bremsgriff komplett vom Lenker ab zu schrauben? Oder muss der Zylinder nicht senkrecht stehen und es reicht, wenn die Öffnung auf der oberen Seite ist?

Danke schon mal!
Ulrich


----------



## Raymond12 (12. Juni 2021)

Bei den meisten Hebeln reicht es, wenn die Entlüftungsöffnung die höchste Stelle des Systrms ist. Guck dir am besten vorher ein paar youtubetutorials an.


----------



## UlrichF (13. Juni 2021)

Hab ich versucht, nur zu genau der Bremse hab ich nur eines gefunden. Und der hatte seine Bremse komplett vom Rad abgebaut, weil sichs dann leichter filmen lies. 
So genau mit senkrecht nach oben hat's der auch nicht genommen und die in den anderen Videos mit anderen Bremsen auch nicht viel mehr. 
Naja, wenn ich mehr Luft rein als raus krieg merk ich das ja schnell  

Ulrich


----------



## Raymond12 (13. Juni 2021)




----------



## ecols (16. Juni 2021)

this one!


----------



## UlrichF (18. Juni 2021)

Mittwoch kam endlich das Päckchen mit der Bremsflüssigkeit und ich hab auch gleich die Vorderradbremse entlüftet. Erstaunlich wie viel Luft aus einem "luftleeren" Schlauch kommen kann  Jetzt greift sie wieder und ich kann quasi ohne Kraft blockieren. Fühlt sich einfach besser an, wenn die Bremse verlässlich bremst
Jetzt fühlt sich im Vergleich die Hinterradbremse fast schon schwammig an. Da werd ich mich dann morgen drauf stürzen

Ulrich
P.S. das zweite Video werd ich am Wochenende fertig anschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (23. Juni 2021)

UlrichF schrieb:


> Mittwoch kam endlich das Päckchen mit der Bremsflüssigkeit und ich hab auch gleich die Vorderradbremse entlüftet. Erstaunlich wie viel Luft aus einem "luftleeren" Schlauch kommen kann  Jetzt greift sie wieder und ich kann quasi ohne Kraft blockieren. Fühlt sich einfach besser an, wenn die Bremse verlässlich bremst
> Jetzt fühlt sich im Vergleich die Hinterradbremse fast schon schwammig an. Da werd ich mich dann morgen drauf stürzen
> 
> Ulrich
> P.S. das zweite Video werd ich am Wochenende fertig anschauen


Bin gespannt auf dein Feedback! Trial ist halt doch etwas spezieller in den Schrauberskills...


----------



## UlrichF (23. Juni 2021)

Hm, wie soll ich sagen? Die Hinterradbremse bekomme ich nicht so gut hin, wie die vordere 
Selbstverständlich habe ich alles genauso gemacht wie der Profi im Video Zumindest fast 🤣

Bei dem einen Bremsschlauch fühle ich auch eine Vertiefung kurz bevor sie ins Gehäuse geht. Vllt. ist die Hinterradbremse auch nur noch 99 % dicht. Wobei ich hier kaum Luft heraus geholt habe (anders als bei der vorderen). Ob ich mir jetzt einen Bremsschlauchwechsel zutrauen soll? Sieht im Video einfach aus...
Wenn ich irgendetwas mache, wo ich merke die Bremse greift nicht ausreichend, werd ich mich wohl auch daran machen.

Noch zum Video:
Das mit den Schrauben, die nur geschraubt durchpassen, habe ich hier auch. Sobald ich da noch mal ran geh, werd ich definitiv die Löcher etwas weiten! Werkzeug hab ich passendes. 
"Wasser" hab ich jetzt keines befüllt, sondern "Hydrauliköl Jitsie Hydro-10". Tut aber offensichtlich auch. 

Ich werde das Video wohl noch ein paar Mal ansehen und immer wieder noch was neues finden. 


ecols schrieb:


> Trial ist halt doch etwas spezieller in den Schrauberskills


Wegen der Belastung des Materials? Wenn ich aber z.B. beim Schlauchwechsel scheitere, sollte doch ein Zweiradmechaniker meines HdgM das hin bekommen, nehme ich an?

Danke Euch auf jeden Fall noch mal für die Tipps. 
Ulrich


----------



## Raymond12 (23. Juni 2021)

Ich glaube eher weil alle Trialer, die ich so kenne, Dinge zusammen schrauben, bei denen alle anderen MTB Foren User sagen ..."omg da muss ein Profi ran, die Garantie, die Sicherheit etc."


----------



## ecols (24. Juni 2021)

UlrichF schrieb:


> Hm, wie soll ich sagen? Die Hinterradbremse bekomme ich nicht so gut hin, wie die vordere
> Selbstverständlich habe ich alles genauso gemacht wie der Profi im Video Zumindest fast 🤣
> 
> Bei dem einen Bremsschlauch fühle ich auch eine Vertiefung kurz bevor sie ins Gehäuse geht. Vllt. ist die Hinterradbremse auch nur noch 99 % dicht. Wobei ich hier kaum Luft heraus geholt habe (anders als bei der vorderen). Ob ich mir jetzt einen Bremsschlauchwechsel zutrauen soll? Sieht im Video einfach aus...
> ...


Wenn du einem "normalen" Zweiradmechniker erklärst dass du in deinem Maguras eine alternative Bremsflüssigkeit eingefüllt hast wird er das mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit zum ersten mal hören. Er wird auch nicht das passende da haben um die Bremse wieder zu befüllen. Es erfordert also seinerseits einiges an Lernwilligkeit um sich mit deiner Materie zu beschäftigen. Unterschätz das nicht. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass es sich wirklich lohnt ALLE arbeiten am Trial selbst durchführen zu können. 

Ein Schlauchwechsel ist auch kein Hexenwerk. Das hab ich schon als Teenager beim Heavy Tools Pro Trial hin bekommen. Trau dich ran! Wir führen dich schon durch.


----------



## UlrichF (24. Juni 2021)

Alles klar. Ich werd aber dann erst mal durch schauen, was ich vermutlich in nächster Zeit noch so brauch, damit ich nicht alles einzeln bestellen muss. Die Mäntel sind auch nicht mehr die jüngsten z.B. 
Und ich hab noch gar nicht geguckt, was darunter verbaut ist (ich vermute ein Schlauch ;-) aber wer weiß?

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: die Bremsen quitschen auch nicht mehr. Ist mir nur erst nicht aufgefallen, da das bei (meinen) anderen Rädern ja auch nicht quitscht (außer vllt. bei Nässe). 

Zum selber Schrauben: solange es funktioniert, von mir aus auch mit tüfteln, macht mir das ja auch Spaß. Blöd fänd ich nur, wenn ich dann eine Weile nicht fahren kann, weil ichs nicht hin bekomme. 

Garantie ist beim Gebrauchtrad eh nicht. Insofern hab ich damit kein Problem. Wobei ich auch bei neuen Rädern noch nicht auf Garantiezeit geachtet habe.


----------



## ecols (25. Juni 2021)

Das kriegen wir schon hin zusammen... 

Was meinst du mit "quietschen nicht mehr"? Ist die Flexung runter? Das Alignment im Arsch? Die Beläge krumm, oder hast du neue?

Nicht alle Felgen/Belagskombinationen quietschen gleich laut. Worauf man sich verlassen kann: Bei Bitumen wirds laut.


----------



## UlrichF (25. Juni 2021)

Im Prinzip erst mal nur das Geräusch, einfach weil ich noch nicht weiß, auf was ich alles achten muss. 
Und ja. die Flexung ist m.E. runter. Rauer als eine neue Felge ist sie noch, aber nicht mehr viel. Hinten hab ich grad die gelben wie vorher (nur in neu - zum testen, die roten waren hinten auch nicht besser). Vorne die roten weils auch so schon blockiert. 
Insofern warscheinlich wenig überraschend, aber viel mir halt auf.


----------



## UlrichF (28. Juni 2021)

Am Wochenende ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Halteschellen der Hinterradbremse seitlich auslenken, wenn ich die Bremse mit Kraft betätige. Das ist nicht viel aber eben sichtbar. Also doch wieder runter. Schraubenlöcher aufgefeilt. Wieder montiert und die Zylinder weichen jetzt sichtbar weniger zur Seite aus! 
Wieder ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung


----------



## Raymond12 (28. Juni 2021)

Ein bisschen Auslenkung ist normal, dass kann auch der Rahmen sein. Um mehr Steifigkeit an der Bremse zu erzeugen, können gerade bei älteren Rahmen, Brakebooster ein guter Tipp sein. Die bekommst du beim Trialhändler deines Vertrauens. Das Ausfeilen der Löcher kann ich mir gerade noch nicht so recht vorstellen. Eigentlich bedeutet doch mehr Spiel mehr Flexibilität oder nicht?


----------



## UlrichF (29. Juni 2021)

Es war ja vorher so, dass die Schraube sich mit dem Gewinde durch ein Loch ohne Gewinde arbeiten musste. Jetzt geht die Kraft direkt dahin wo sie hin soll. Oder es liegt an den Beilagscheiben unter dem Schraubenkopf die ich dem Ganzen noch spendiert hab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (1. Juli 2021)

Deine These stimmt schon. Wenn die Reibung des Schraubengewindes an der Schelle zu groß ist kann es sein, dass man aufhören muss anzuziehen (gerade bei den Gewinden im Alurahmen) bevor die nötige Klemmkraft erreicht ist. Wenn die Kolben aber fest sind, hat das keine Auswirkung.

Der im Video gezeigte Effekt ist eher, dass eine Default Position der Kolben eingenommen wird und diese nicht korrigiert werden kann. Hierbei hilft das ausfeilen und auch neue Kunststoffringe.

Gegen der Flex an der Befestigung hilft allerdings wirklich ausschließlich ein Booster. Der bringt in Sachen Druckpunktdefinition deutliche Verbesserungen. Außerdem schützt er den Leitungsbogen effektiv vor Abknicken durch Körperkontakt.

Das muss übrigens weder teuer noch schwer sein. Eine Zeit lang waren selbst gesägte Carbon Booster auch hier im Forum im Trend.


----------



## UlrichF (29. Juli 2021)

So, heute hab ich mich an die Leitungen gemacht. Neue Bremsleitung für hinten abgelängt und mit neuen Stutzen versehen. Hat etwas gedauert aber ging. Auf jeden Fall weiß ich jetzt, warum in dem Video von Post #16 so ein großer Schraubstock da steht. Der kleine für Feinarbeiten hatte da seine Probleme :-(
Nach Befüllen und Entlüften ging dann alles scheinbar wunderbar. Bei kleinster Bewegung am Bremshebel schon Bewegung an den Bremszylindern.
Aaaaber: nach dem Abendessen hab ich das ganze jetzt ans Rad geschraubt und siehe da: Druckpunkt nach zwei mal Bremsen am Lenker   Die Ursache hab ich dann schnell gefunden. Die Leitungsstutzen dichten nicht  ab. Da sind Blasen zu sehen!

Müssen da irgendwelche Dichtungen drauf? (Waren vorher aber auch nicht)
Die Stutzen sind Magura Leitungsstutzen; sollten also wohl passen!?

Danke schon mal und schönen Abend!
Ulrich


----------



## UlrichF (1. August 2021)

JFTR: Hab am Freitag die Leitung nochmal neu gemacht. Zum Glück hab ich etwas mehr bestellt und auch noch Stutzen von Trialtech. Und die sind dicht. Heute Abend immer noch.

P.S. die haben ein kürzeres Gewinde


----------

